# What SLR forums do you use?



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

I use talkphotography but I was wondering what everyone else uses.

Clarke


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

www.photography-forum.org

It is not the most dynamic of forums but they are pleasant and actually encourage and nurture. Rather than condescend and ridicule which seemed to be happening a lot when i was looking for a photography forum.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

TP for me too. Avoid Ephotozine like the plague.

Tp is a good place to be for SLR.


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Also Talk Photography :thumb:


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Also Talk Photography :thumb:


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

+1 for talk photography


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

Nikon Cafe


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I often pop into PistonHeads and nose around their photography section and am always keen to look at one particular member's work www.stevecarter.com inspirational stuff.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Talk photography


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

TP for me too but they are all mainly Nikon and Canon fan boys so us Sony users are frowned upon :lol:


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

minimadgriff said:


> TP for me too but they are all mainly Nikon and Canon fan boys so us Sony users are frowned upon :lol:


Proper order too! :lol::lol::lol: only joking.

Clarke


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

I spend some time on TP as well.

As I have a Canon - http://photography-on-the.net/forum/ - is quite good although it is mainly American biased/located and not so hot on nurturing newbies


----------



## flanker (Feb 18, 2008)

Another one on TP.


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

Just discovered TP myself, seems good


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

TP is my main one, Nikonians (not so much now though), and there are some others that I have a quick browse every 3 months or so...


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

S63 said:


> I often pop into PistonHeads and nose around their photography section and am always keen to look at one particular member's work www.stevecarter.com inspirational stuff.


Steve's a personal hero, what a life/location/car collection !!!!:thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

none... was PentaxUser but I've gone off it. Maybe I'll spend more time on TP, I don't know. I have a lot of #real-life to catch up with after 5 weeks away....

Bret


----------



## MilanoChris (May 27, 2008)

Talk Photography here.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

NeilG40 said:


> Talk photography





cheekeemonkey said:


> I spend some time on TP as well.
> 
> As I have a Canon - http://photography-on-the.net/forum/ - is quite good although it is mainly American biased/located and not so hot on nurturing newbies


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

TP is the one I've been using ATM.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Just TP with me on and off as not getting any pics taken


----------

